# Wait 72 Hours my ass!



## GFrench (Aug 13, 2019)

Ok, so I am a new(ish) driver. Been doing it for a little over a month now.
However....

I have not been paid yet. The "Cash Out" feature does not work and they have not done any automatic deposits. I have around $500 in there that I can not get to.
I have been calling the help line since August 3rd and every time I am told to "Wait 72 hours for it to be fixed"

This has been done by me 4 times now... every 72 hours. I actually asked the girl to confirm that 72 hours was still 3 days.
Last time I called I asked to speak to someone above the outsourced phone monkeys that ate trained to only say "72 Hours" and was told that someone would contact me within 24 hours. 

It has now been 2 days and nothing.

Has anyone else had this problem? And is there and actual person or place I can contact to get this fixed? This is ridiculous!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Many new members like you have had this problem. 

Go to your GLH, local Uber office, and/or verify your bank info is correct.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Are there any Greenlight Hubs near you?


----------



## GFrench (Aug 13, 2019)

We have a local uber office?
What is a GLH?
I am in Myrtle Beach, SC


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GFrench said:


> Ok, so I am a new(ish) driver. Been doing it for a little over a month now.
> However....
> 
> I have not been paid yet. The "Cash Out" feature does not work and they have not done any automatic deposits. I have around $500 in there that I can not get to.
> ...


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !

TRUST YOUR LIVES TO ROBO CARS !

COMPANY CANT FIND ITS ASS WITH BOTH HANDS IN A ROOM FULL OF MIRRORS !


----------



## GFrench (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't know about a local office or GLH. I google it and nothing useful shows up


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GFrench said:


> I don't know about a local office or GLH. I google it and nothing useful shows up


" TECHNOLOGY " !


----------



## GFrench (Aug 13, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> " TECHNOLOGY " !


What are you trying to tell me?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

GFrench said:


> I don't know about a local office or GLH. I google it and nothing useful shows up


Sorry, not finding much in the way of local support for your area either.



GFrench said:


> What are you trying to tell me?


LOL. Running joke that Uber considers itself a technology company to avoid a lot of red tape and liabilities.

You'll understand soon.


----------



## GFrench (Aug 13, 2019)

Ugh.... So how do I solve this? How did the others solve it?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Blast them on social media. Facebook and Twitter, you know @UBER and @Ubersupport. They really don't like being exposed to the public. I have had success with it a couple times over the years. Good luck.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

GFrench said:


> Ugh.... So how do I solve this? How did the others solve it?


 Your local Uber office should be your Greenlight hub. Same place where you took your vehicle to get it inspected. Did they have a counter there with people helping other drivers?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

GFrench said:


> How did the others solve it?


Many went to a GLH.

In your situation, you might just have to hound Rohit(outsourced phone monkey) until it's resolved.



MoreTips said:


> Blast them on social media. Facebook and Twitter, you know @UBER and @Ubersupport. They really don't like being exposed to the public. I have had success with it a couple times over the years. Good luck.


That can't hurt either.


----------



## GFrench (Aug 13, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Your local Uber office should be your Greenlight hub. Same place where you took your vehicle to get it inspected. Did they have a counter there with people helping other drivers?


It was a Meineke muffler place approved by Uber. I don't think they do other things


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

GFrench said:


> It was a Meineke muffler place approved by Uber. I don't think they do other things


Your SOL.


----------



## GFrench (Aug 13, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Your SOL.


nice


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I would check the banking info, the one thing uber and Lyft is actually good at is paying on time for the most part with occasional delays over the years


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

yes i have had this happen . the correction was . even though my debit card was correct . 
i added a new card the same one that was already listed it fixed the problem .


----------



## GFrench (Aug 13, 2019)

Ok. I'll try that. I got he Uber Debit card and it automatically showed up on my account. Does this need anything else?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

InstaPay is a bonus feature with Uber. If your Rating has dings, or you have a low Acceptance Rate, or high Cancellation Rate, they spank you by turning it off.

If none of the above. Yeah, you gotta probably reupload your banking info.

Also, check your Spam & Promotions (Gmail) tabs for an email from Uber that they might have sent to confirm your banking info from previous.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

GFrench said:


> Ok, so I am a new(ish) driver. Been doing it for a little over a month now.
> However....
> 
> I have not been paid yet. The "Cash Out" feature does not work and they have not done any automatic deposits. I have around $500 in there that I can not get to.
> ...


Get free uber debit card for instant free pay
and baby your transmission.....


----------



## GFrench (Aug 13, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> InstaPay is a bonus feature with Uber. If your Rating has dings, or you have a low Acceptance Rate, or high Cancellation Rate, they spank you by turning it off.
> 
> If none of the above. Yeah, you gotta probably reupload your banking info.


I don't think I do. I have a 5 star rating and only turned down one ride that I know of


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

GFrench said:


> Ok. I'll try that. I got he Uber Debit card and it automatically showed up on my account. Does this need anything else?


I don't know that much about Uber Debit Card, but sounds like they have sent the money there, rather than into your bank account.


----------



## GFrench (Aug 13, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Get free uber debit card for instant free pay
> and baby your transmission.....


I have that but can't use it...No money will transfer to it!

The money hasn't been sent anywhere. It is sitting there in the "Earnings" tab..taunting me


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

GFrench said:


> I have that but can't use it...No money will transfer to it!
> 
> The money hasn't been sent anywhere. It is sitting there in the "Earnings" tab..taunting me


All the while, Uber is getting interest on it. Take that times thousands, if not tens of thousands of drivers in same situation.

_TEKNOWLUDGY KUMPANY :confusion: _


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

GFrench said:


> I have that but can't use it...No money will transfer to it!
> 
> The money hasn't been sent anywhere. It is sitting there in the "Earnings" tab..taunting me


Now I know where Uber obtained the $500 they paid me pre-IPO ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

GFrench said:


> nice


Your new, so you might still be Pro Diamond or Gold. If so then just continue the conversation with them. Chances are you either input the wrong information for your deposits, OR more likely someone else has tried to access your account, Have you given anyone your personal info, or handed them your phone lately?

Even if your not Pro Gold or Diamond you will still have to go through Goober support, but the regular ones will never help you so don't bother. Do Not try to change your access to your account right now. The 72 hours is pretty fluid and they will continue to lock your payment account if changes are made to it. When this happened to me it took more than a week ( so two weeks no Direct deposit) but in the end I was made whole. Its part of the security protocols, something has triggered them. Sit tight and respond to Fraud support as they contact you. Don't call them names or treat them poorly, or your case will get back seated.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

MoreTips said:


> Blast them on social media. Facebook and Twitter, you know @UBER and @Ubersupport. They really don't like being exposed to the public. I have had success with it a couple times over the years. Good luck.


The social media pages are run by the same outsourced phone support contractor.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

GFrench said:


> Ok, so I am a new(ish) driver. Been doing it for a little over a month now.
> However....
> 
> I have not been paid yet. The "Cash Out" feature does not work and they have not done any automatic deposits. I have around $500 in there that I can not get to.
> ...


Wow! Been driving, four years, and this has not happened, even one time, to me. Am paid, via direct deposit, weekly. In fact it has never been late by so much as a minute. Every Wednesday, early AM, the money's there.

So, don't know what's up with your situation? Yes, would be concerned because have never heard of it. Did you say you've been driving, a full month, without being paid?

Yes, that's serious. However, there should be a Greenlight Hub close to you for, in person, support. Am in Atlanta and very close to one. They have resolved every single issue on the spot, immediately.

Pretty sure they'd straighten your situation up ASAP.


----------



## GFrench (Aug 13, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Now I know where Uber obtained the $500 they paid me pre-IPO ?


Glad I could help!


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

GFrench said:


> Ok, so I am a new(ish) driver. Been doing it for a little over a month now.
> However....
> 
> I have not been paid yet. The "Cash Out" feature does not work and they have not done any automatic deposits. I have around $500 in there that I can not get to.
> ...


Yet u continue to chauffeur Uber's clients FOR FREE!!!

who's the problem ?
Uber
Or
You









We all thx u @GFrench for ur continued support ?
Next party ? you're on the list‼‼‼
Maybe Not


----------



## GFrench (Aug 13, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Wow! Been driving, four years, and this has not happened, even one time, to me. Am paid, via direct deposit, weekly. In fact it has never been late by so much as a minute. Every Wednesday, early AM, the money's there.
> 
> So, don't know what's up with your situation? Yes, would be concerned because have never heard of it. Did you say you've been driving, a full month, without being paid?
> 
> ...


No hub near me that I know of. Do you have a number for someone at yours I could call? I mean ATL is only 6 hrs away so pretty close



Ignatz said:


> Yet u continue to chauffeur Uber's clients FOR FREE!!!
> 
> who's the problem ?
> Uber
> ...


Not really though... The money is going into my account- I just can't get to t1


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

GFrench said:


> No hub near me that I know of. Do you have a number for someone at yours I could call? I mean ATL is only 6 hrs away so pretty close
> 
> 
> Not really though... The money is going into my account- I just can't get to t1


So it's just the immediate feature that doesn't work? And your money's in your bank account every week?

If so, that's not as big a deal as just not getting paid. Weekly's not that bad.

And do not have a number for the Hub. But, you should be able to find out through Uber Support. Or just Google Greenlight Hub in your area. Good luck


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

The Gobank card with free instant pay is the way to go. Instant free deposits, no overdraft fees, you can withdrawal like 5 times a day without a fee. 

I have never had any issue using the Gobank app and it is separate from Uber. The best part about it is no overdraft which is always a good thing in the age of people stealing you card info every time they get a chance. Also the free 100 dollar overdraft coverage is a nIce benifet to earn because its basically a free 100 dollar's in your account without any penalties for using it. The extra gas savings really can add up too. 

It's worth a look into.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> All the while, Uber is getting interest on it. Take that times thousands, if not tens of thousands of drivers in same situation.
> 
> _TEKNOWLUDGY KUMPANY :confusion:_


Have to be crazy to take that Uberdebit card


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

GFrench said:


> Ok, so I am a new(ish) driver. Been doing it for a little over a month now.
> However....
> 
> I have not been paid yet. The "Cash Out" feature does not work and they have not done any automatic deposits. I have around $500 in there that I can not get to.
> ...


I think to cash out, you have to have a certain number of trip to do that? Check your info too, I got paid after my first week on time, but that was a while ago.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Are you getting your weekly payout or is it just instant cash out that is not working?


----------



## GFrench (Aug 13, 2019)

No weekly payout yet. Like I said only been doing it about a month.
I have the GoBank Uber card but nothing is going on to it.
The money is in my Uber account though- When I click on "Earnings" it is all there, and it lists all of my trips and how much each made. I just can't get to it.
When I call they say "Wait 72 hours" which is just a lie made to piss me off


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Sign up for Lyft, if you have not already. Hopefully they can get the Payment stuff correct, until Fuber pulls their heads out.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I do not know if you have solved this problem yet. However, 
try uninstalling the Uber app and re-install. Re-enter all the info for your banking info. If that does not correct the problem you should go to a Driver Service Center called a Green Light Hub. It is not the inspection center where you got the car inspection. This is a separate area for Uber driver business only. 
*I would use my personal banking account rather than any of the Uber "GoBank" accounts. *
Been to Myrtle Beach many times. Love the area


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

GFrench said:


> Is there and actual person or place I can contact to get this fixed? This is ridiculous!


NO. There isn't. If you go to the Green light hub they'll just give the same song and dance that you get when you call India. Then they'll get a hearty chuckle after you walk out the door.

One of my neighbors works at the Secaucus hub. She tells me that the yuppies who work there get a kick out of stories just like yours. They think it's hilarious that people are dumb enough to drive for Uber.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

GFrench said:


> Been doing it for a little over a month now.
> However....
> 
> I have not been paid yet. The "Cash Out" feature does not work and they have not done any automatic deposits.


Holy cow you work for free? Who keeps driving for a month without getting payment?


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

GFrench said:


> Ok. I'll try that. I got he Uber Debit card and it automatically showed up on my account. Does this need anything else?


Oh good! I had your same issue, but when I got their Uber Visa Debit card, it worked as well. I didn't get it at first because I did not need yet another card in my wallet. But you did get a little cash back and the cash out is free instead of 50cents.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> Your local Uber office should be your Greenlight hub. Same place where you took your vehicle to get it inspected. Did they have a counter there with people helping other drivers?


That'snot a universal thing. We have a GLH here in Tampa but we are not required to get our cars inspected there.


----------



## Gogogirl (Aug 14, 2019)

This might sound like a stupid question, but did you activate your card? Without the card being activated it can't be used for deposits or withdrawals. I am sure you probably did, but had to ask...?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

GFrench said:


> Ok, so I am a new(ish) driver. Been doing it for a little over a month now.
> However....
> 
> I have not been paid yet. The "Cash Out" feature does not work and they have not done any automatic deposits. I have around $500 in there that I can not get to.
> ...


The same thing happened to me a few months ago, after driving with them for 2 years with no problems. I found out what it was. I decided to go by a nickname on the Uber app. That's fine except I found out by visiting my local Greenlight Hub, that per Uber policy, they will not authorize an instant pay to a debit card if the name is different from the name on the app. So if I wanted to continue to go by my nickname "Lisa," I would have to wait until my entire funds are deposited into my checking account on the weekly payday.

If I want instant pay, which is tied to my debit card, I need to go by my legal name, or at least the same name on my debit card.

Hope that helps.


----------



## GFrench (Aug 13, 2019)

Hmmm... Seems legit. But my names are the same



Gogogirl said:


> This might sound like a stupid question, but did you activate your card? Without the card being activated it can't be used for deposits or withdrawals. I am sure you probably did, but had to ask...?


Good thinking! Yes. I did. As soon as I did it showed up as linked to my account. However- I can't use it

UPDATE-
The weekly deposits have started, so that is good. I was able to talk to a "Supervisor" on the phone and he cleared the issue.
Still no ability to Cash Out, though..but at least I am not driving for free


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Many new members like you have had this problem.
> 
> Go to your GLH, local Uber office, and/or verify your bank info is correct.


Many "members" don't live even within an hour of a GLH so it seems that your response if from an Uber employee who has no care in the world that it may be over a sixty minute drive each way which means over 100 miles of driving and hours of ones time. As for the Philippines robot center, just keep calling. They are excellent at lying to you and telling you what you want to hear. Next time you call and you start talking with them about a ride, ask them if it is front of them. Then ask them a question about it. They will 9/10 times not even have the ride on their screen or your account up. They are taught to lie and just make up answers as they go.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> Many "members" don't live even within an hour of a GLH so it seems that your response if from an Uber employee who has no care in the world that it may be over a sixty minute drive each way which means over 100 miles of driving and hours of ones time. As for the Philippines robot center, just keep calling. They are excellent at lying to you and telling you what you want to hear. Next time you call and you start talking with them about a ride, ask them if it is front of them. Then ask them a question about it. They will 9/10 times not even have the ride on their screen or your account up. They are taught to lie and just make up answers as they go.


I'm convinced half or more don't even have computers... just liars on the phone.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

To @GFrench I'm happy you finally got paid. Nothing is more frustrating than dealing with Uber's so called support.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

GFrench said:


> Hmmm... Seems legit. But my names are the same
> 
> 
> Good thinking! Yes. I did. As soon as I did it showed up as linked to my account. However- I can't use it
> ...


Remember if you sign up for Lyft you will be driving for free.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Deduct the $500 on your taxes as
Charitable Donation to Dara Khosrowshahi favorite cause


----------



## reets116 (1 mo ago)

MiamiKid said:


> Wow! Been driving, four years, and this has not happened, even one time, to me. Am paid, via direct deposit, weekly. In fact it has never been late by so much as a minute. Every Wednesday, early AM, the money's there. So, don't know what's up with your situation? Yes, would be concerned because have never heard of it. Did you say you've been driving, a full month, without being paid? Yes, that's serious. However, there should be a Greenlight Hub close to you for, in person, support. Am in Atlanta and very close to one. They have resolved every single issue on the spot, immediately. Pretty sure they'd straighten your situation up ASAP.


 If it were only that easy. I go through this bs every couple of weeks. Their customer service is null. But that's what happens when you outsource to foreign countries who could care less about your problems. They have bigger problems to worry about than to deal with insignificant issues you're having. They're are taught the bare minimum.


----------

